# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Het Raw Food dieet: gezond en blijvend afslanken

## FRANCOIS580

Vraag aan iedereen wat er nodig is om gezond af te slanken, en ze hebben één voor één hun antwoord klaar. Een gezonde voeding en voldoende lichaamsbeweging zijn onmisbaar om blijvend je streefgewicht te bereiken. Crash diëten zijn immers ongezond en nooit lang vol te houden. Maar daarmee is uiteraard lang niet alles gezegd. De wijze waarop je die gezonde voeding klaar maakt is minstens even belangrijk. Zowel wetenschappers als voedingsdeskundige zeggen het al langer: rauwe groenten en rauwe voeding bezorgen je het maximum aan vitaminen, mineralen en alle andere gezonde voedingsstoffen. Een dieet dat daar maximaal op inspeelt is ongetwijfeld het Raw Food Dieet dat nu als het meest doeltreffendste dieet ooit werd bekroond. Wat is precies het principe van dit Rawfood Dieet of het rauw voedsel dieet en welke invloed heeft het op onze gezondheid?

Het zal dan ook niemand verwonderen dat dit Raw Food Dieet nu ook bij ons aan een stevige opmars is begonnen en steeds populairder wordt. Volgens wetenschappers vormt dit rauwe voedsel dieet ons belangrijkste wapen in de strijd tegen overgewicht. Het Raw Food Dieet betekent echter zoveel meer dan dat. Het houdt je zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk gezond gezond en in conditie. Sommigen beweren dat het Raw Food dieet ongezond zou zijn en zelfs tot ondervoeding kan leiden. Dat is regelrechte onzin. Bij om het even welk dieet staat een gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding centraal en dat is bij dit Raw Food Dieet uiteraard niet anders. Gevarieerd en evenwichtig eten is dus de boodschap, ook bij het rauwe voedsel dieet! Zoals dat bij ieder dieet het geval is, zal ook hier je lichaam zich aan deze nieuwe eetgewoonten moeten aanpassen. Eens deze (korte) periode achter de rug, is er geen enkel probleem meer.

*Eet rauw en onbewerkt voedsel*
Zoals de naam zegt staat rauw kost en rauwe voeding centraal, maar ook in dit dieet primeert nog steeds een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding… wat de tegenstanders van dit dieetook mogen beweren
In dit Raw Food Dieet staat rauw en onbewerkt voedsel centraal. Rauwe groenten, fruit, noten en veel water vormen de basis van dit succesvol dieet, waarin verder ook de consumptie van alle zuivelproducten zoveel mogelijk moet beperkt worden. Met het Raw Food Dieet raak je niet alleen je overtollige kilo’s definitief kwijt. Het is tegelijk een gezonde ontgiftingskuur en heeft een positief effect op je gezondheid.

*Plantaardige eiwitten*
Het Raw Food Dieet geeft voorrang aan eiwitten van plantaardige oorsprong. Ja lichaam haalt deze plantaardige eiwitten uit acht aminozuren, belangrijke bouwstoffen van eiwitten. Er bestaan in totaal een twintigtal aminozuren. Acht daarvan kunnen door je lichaam niet aangemaakt worden. Het haalt deze uit je dagelijkse voeding.

*Extra tips van voedingscoach Katinka Michiels*
Voeding die deze acht aminozuren bevatten zijn:.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Ik kan me voorstellen dat rauw eten gezond is, omdat er niets is gedaan met bijvoorbeeld de groente. Het is niet gekookt/gestoofd/gebakken en dus blijft de vitamine erin. Doch vind ik rauw eten alleen in de zomer lekker als het heel erg warm is. Voor de rest ben ik toch wel dol op eten dat warm is. daar kan ik echt naar uitkijken. Noten en fruit vind ik trouwens erg lekker.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactie Nora. Het aantrekkelijke van dit Raw Food Dieet is dat men in dit gezond dieet kiest voor variatie en evenwicht. Dat is het grote verschil met de vele ongezonde en dikwijls levensgevaarlijke crash diëten. In het RFDieet pleit men er voor om niet extreem te diëten, de voorkeur te geven aan rauwe voeding maar niets is VERBODEN! Eet van alles een beetje. Dit Raw Food Dieet doet je langzaam meer gezond en blijvend afslanken, dit in tegenstelling met de crash diëten waar je op korte tijd spectaculaire resultaten boekt maar waar de kilo's er zo weer aanvliegen van zodra je in je vorige eetgewoonten hervalt. Af en toe eens uit eten gaan of je met een van je favorieten gerechten belonen mag perfect in het Raw Food Dieet. Zo hou je dit doeltreffende dieet veel gemakkelijker vol en boek je gegarandeerde resultaten.

Groetjes en succes,
Francois580

----------


## keldine22

Hallo FRANCOIS580,

Ik heb zoeven per ongeluk een wel hele korte reactie gegeven op jouw artikel over het Het Raw Food dieet, waarvoor mijn excuses. 

Ik denk dat het Raw Food dieet zeker kan helpen om je gewicht te gaan beheersen echter er is sinds enige tijd een revolutionair middel, niet in de winkel te koop, dat echt doet wat het zegt n.l. je gewicht beheersen. Het gewichtsbeheersingsmiddel is ontwikkeld door een multinational op het gebied van gezondheid en welzijn. 

Als je worstel met overgewicht, obesitas of hart en vaatziekten en je het bent het beu om medicatie te gebruiken die gewoonweg niet het probleem bij de bron oplost of je bent het beu om te proberen om je overtollige kilo’s te verliezen en dat je daarbij telkens faalt.

Ja !, dan heb ik belangrijk nieuws.

Er is een erg gemakkelijk - erg simpele – erg effectieve plan om te bereiken vet te laten smelten en om op een natuurlijke manier te laten verdwijnen.

*Je zal ontdekken:*

•	Dat alle onnatuurlijke stoffen uit je lichaam worden verwijderd, zodat je je gezondheid en je figuur kunt 
verbeteren.

•	Je een gezonde levensstijl en een gezond eetpatroon zal ontwikkelen.

•	Hoe je het door jouw gewenste gewicht kunt bereiken en behouden.

•	Dat je met minder gewicht veel energieker bent en betere prestaties kan leveren.

•	Dat je gezondheid verbetert terwijl je kilo’s verliest! Ook op de langere termijn.

•	Dat je zeker in het begin tijd zal moeten besteden aan je motivatie en aan je doelstellingen.

Ik weet zeker dat dit middel voor veel mensen een uitkomst kan zijn.

----------

